# First King Trip This Morning (Beach Pier)



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

So, I set out on my maiden king fishing voyage early this morning. I arrived at the pier around 5:30 and had my line out off the end around 5:45. I went the simple route and just floated some dead cigars off the side. It wasn't to crowded and a few other guys were using the dead cigars as well. There wasn't to much action out today other than one Spanish I saw a guy catch and a school of porpoises that keep stealing bait and a few pesky remoras who would just tear your bait up. Another guy and I had a hit a piece but couldn't make anything of it. The wind was pretty strong all morning. I ended up heading out around 8-8:15 when the first line of rain came through. 

But, other than that I had a good time just being out there. Maybe, I will have better luck next time.

Also, the other night out of boredom I went down to the fishing bridge out in the bay on the south side next to the grand marlin. I had some luck with a few catfish and a whiting and a toadfish. I was just using some shrimp and squid. Nothing to exciting. But, about 3/4 of the way to the end, over next to the pass under the bridge there were dozens and dozens of something swimming around near the surface and jumping out of the water occasionally. I could see there red beady eyes in the water even without my light. They obviously weren't interested in the shrimp and squid I had because I couldn't get any to bite. Does anyone know what these were? I was think maybe ladyfish or bluefish but I don't really know their habits and if they come into the bay at night.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jumping out of the water not interested in bait sounds like Mullet to me.


----------



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

That's what I would have thought but these guys were at least 2-3 feet long. I didn't think mullet got that big. I guess I could have tried a sabiki but I didn't have any on me.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've seen Lady Fish do that on summer nights at Bob Sikes, but I can't imagine them not eating.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I would say lady fish as well


----------



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

Yea that's kind of what I was thinking originally but I had no idea why they wouldn't give me a bite. I even tried dropping some shrimp right below the surface right in front of them but got nothing. I've always had luck catching lady in the surf with shrimp. Owell!


----------

